# LyLibrary 2.0.3 Ita/Eng and CodiceFiscale 2.1 Ita/Eng



## Calogero (Nov 28, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I am a team member of CodeLinSoft, announcing to all users and administrators to have carried out the porting of the software mentioned in the title to FreeBSD. You can find them at the following addresses:

LyLibrary 2.0.3 Ita/Eng: http://www.codelinsoft.it/sito/download/unixfreebsd/LyLibrary Ports FreeBsd.html
CodiceFiscale 2.1 Ita/Eng: http://www.codelinsoft.it/sito/download/unixfreebsd/CodiceFiscale ports FreeBSD.html
The CodeLinSoft team.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 28, 2014)

What is it?


----------



## fonz (Nov 28, 2014)

The links do contain intelligible English translations.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 28, 2014)

Sorry, I was just trying to point out that the very first thing someone should do when announcing new software is describe what it does.


----------



## fonz (Nov 28, 2014)

Agreed, a summary in the original post would have been nice


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 28, 2014)

Calogero, if you present your new ports to the ports@ mailing list, they may be picked up by a ports committer who will subsequently merge them into the FreeBSD ports tree. See the relevant sections of the Porters Handbook.


----------

